# Tamagotchi erstellen?



## Ice_Cube (2. April 2005)

Also ich möchte etwas besser Java können und somit dachte ich mir ich erstelle ein Tamagotchi leider bin ich in Java nicht so toll (das ist noch übertrieben).

Meine Frage ist nun wie ich anfangen soll es zu programmieren und ob es schon ähnliche Projekte gab in Java von denen ich lernen könnte.


----------



## giBBo (4. April 2005)

Also, imho solltest du dir erstmal überlegen, was die tamagotchi können soll, bzw. was der benutzer mit dem tamagotchi machen können soll. dann überlegst du dir, wie die einzelnen sachen miteinander zusammenspielen, und dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## ulki (4. April 2005)

Außerdem solltest du dir überlegen mit was du deinen Javacode schreiben willst. Damit du dich darin schonmal einarbeiten kannst. Wenn man neben den üblichen Programmierproblemen auch noch Ärger mit dem Tool hat verliert man schnell die Lust. 

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## schnuffie (4. April 2005)

Muß es immer ein Tool sein?

Meine ersten Schritte vom "Hallo Welt" bis zu mittleren Applets habe ich mit "Notepad" geschrieben. Vorteil: Man lernt die Syntax und den Compiler kennen.


----------



## ulki (4. April 2005)

Als Tool würde ich alles bezeichnen womit man schreiben kann. Also auch Notepade und die Konsole. Auch da muss man sich erst mal einarbeiten. 

Allerdings ist so ein Tamagotchi schon etwas umfangreicher. Ich weiß nicht ob man das in Notepad übersichtlich genug organisieren kann.


----------



## schnuffie (4. April 2005)

...kommt drauf an, wie aufwendig das Tamagotchi sein soll


----------



## ulki (5. April 2005)

solche Sachen wachsen schneller als man schauen kann! Man denkt "ach das Könnte ich eigentlich auch noch machen" hält es für nicht weiter schwierig und ist dann eine Woche beschäftigt  ;-)


----------



## Ice_Cube (11. April 2005)

Danke für die Antworten ich habe mir jetzt auch gedanken für das Tamagotchi gemacht und hatte auch vor eine sehr einfache version herzustellen.

Ich werde mich mahl dran setzen und es erstellen wen ich vertig bin melde ich mich hier wieder.


----------



## phasy (7. Juni 2005)

hi, ice-cube!
hast du dein tamagotchi schon fertig?
wäre an ein paar tips interessiert!
danke


----------



## lohr (12. November 2007)

würde mich auch sehr interessieren 
wie schauts aus bei dir?


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Lol, 2005 also wenn er/ sie nu noch net fertig is ^^


----------



## TG schüler (5. Februar 2010)

jo nun ist 2010 und wir müssen den scheiss in der schule machen  bin durch zufall drauf gestoßen^^

wollts nur pushen und schaun ob jemand aus meiner klasse auch noch drauf stößt weil mir grad faaad ist^^


----------



## Chaos234 (21. März 2011)

2011 und wie es ausschaut ist Er/Sie wohl noch immer daran ein Tamagotchi zu programmieren.

Ich habe dazu jedoch auch mal eine Frage:

Ist es denn mit dem heutigem Stand der technik möglich, ein Tamagotchi zu entwickeln, was nicht nur auf simple Funktionen wie "Essen, Schlafen, es sauber machen, ärztl. behandeln, etc." reagiert, sondern auch auf Voice und Video?

Ich meine damit, dass man diese "KI" (ich nenne es wohl doch lieber Tamagotchi, auch, wenn es eine programmierte KI ist, klingt viel schöner ^^) mit der Soundkarte und seiner WebCamsoftware koppeln könnte (eventuell mit jeder gängigen Soundkarte und WebCam), damit es sich seinen "Partner" auch einprägen kann.

Das würde ein Tamagotchi viel realistischer machen. Somit könnte es per Video sehen, wer sich um "Es" kümmert und über Voice könnte man mit dem kleinen Ding reden (natürlich müsse es das zu Beginn lernen).

Ich weiß, da gibt es noch mehr, was ich mir ausgemahlt, denn noch oben hin betrachtet gibt es ja keinerlei Grenzen. Jedoch ist die Theorie leichter als die Praxis und ich denke mal, dass so etwas nicht leicht sein wird, um es umzusetzen.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

LG
Chaos234


----------



## sheel (22. März 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Möglich ist es sicher.
Bei solchen Dingen wie das Erkennen seiner "Betreuungsperson" über Kamera wird natürlich nichts 100% sicher sein, vor allem da man auch auf die benötigte Geschwindigkeit Rücksicht nehmen muss.

Jedenfalls frage ich mich, ob sich sowas lohnt.
Es wird sicher vieeel Arbeit, wenns am Schluss was ordentliches werden soll.

Wenn man das Ganze macht, um es verkaufen zu können, stell ich mir den Preis lieber nicht vor.
Wenn die Entwickler nicht in Konkurs gehen wollen, müssten sie wahrscheinlich soviel verlangen, dass ekes keiner für so eine "Spaßbeschäftigung" ausgeben will.
Ergebnis: Keiner kauft, besser gar nicht erst anfangen.

Verschiedene Sachen gibt es schon fertig, da könnte man ja einmal nach etwas Sinnvollem suchen...

Gruß


----------

